# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى تواقيع الأعضاء >  >  |[~ لـ المتميزين إأطلآلة مختـلفه .. إأطلب توقيعكـ ..!

## كبرياء

** 
**


*مرآحب ..~*
*السسلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآتهـ ..* 

*شخبارركم ..؟؟!*
*عسـآكم بخيير إإأن شآلله ..!*

*الاجآزه فحطت ..* 
*وحآبه أحرك المنتدى شويآت ..~*
*هنـآ ..* 
*بإأمكآنكم طلب توآقيعكمـ ..* 
*من .. [ كبريآء ] ..~*

*ورشتي البسيطه بين أنآملكم ..~*
*أإزرع بين ثنآيآ خيآلي طلبكـ ..* 
*أرسمه لكـ ..~!*

*لن أإطيل الحديث ..~*
*فـ لي شروطي ..!!*

*1- مـآرآح أسوي توقيع لـ العضو اللي مشآركآته تحت الـ 500 .. !!*
*2- لآ يحق لك طلب توقيعيين .. إلآ بعد شهر إأذآ ربي أحيآنـآ ..~*
*3 - يآحبذآ لو تعطوني الـ صوره  \ أو أنطبآع التوقيع \ الكلمآت ..* 
*4- أسلوب التوقيع \ متحرك أو ثآبت ..~*

*وبس هذي شروطي ..~*
*لـ طهر قلوبكم .. {  }*

*كبريآإآء ..!*

----------


## المستحييل

*الله حيهم ..*
*وشو هالحركات...َ!*

*بدت الحوسه فيها ايوا عاشوا ...*

*كان ودي اطلب بس توقعينا عاجبني موت ولهذا بنتظر اشويات وقت الزحمه بطب لعانه بس ...*


*مالي خاطر اتعبك واجد تعبتك بما فيه الكفايه ....*


*المستحيل .......*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب*

*يآمسآء الورد والفرفشه :d ..*

*تسلمي والله كبريآإء ع جهودش الروعه :) ,,*

*والله التميـز بتوآجدش معنآ ،،*

*آمم آني فكرت فيهآ إني اطلب بس قلت آخلي المجآل لغيري بمآ إني*

*طلبت منش قبل وتعبتش معي :p ..*

*فنخلي فرصـه لغيري ،،*

*بس جهودش الرآئعه تستحق الشكر والله ،*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيه ،*

*مآآننحرم منك قمر ،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## علي pt

*والله اختصرتي علينا الطريق اختي كبرياء ..*

*من زمان انا ابغى توقيع >>> بس استحي اطلب منكم ،،*
*مو لسبب >>> بس السبب اني مايعجبني العجب ولا الصيام في رجب .. فأخاف اكلف عليكم ومايعجبني*

*فالآن اطلب من جود عطائكم توقيع ،،*
*وطبعا لين ماعجبني مو نقص في تصميمكم - بالطبع النقص فيي - ولو تقولو لي حضرتك كيف تبغى التوقيع .. باقول مادري - عن جد ما ادري - ......... !!!!!!*

*مانا مستعجل على التوقيع - بس ابغى شي عدل .. ويكون ديني او شي عادي ،، اهم شي مافي صور حريم او ميوزك ........*

*واكون شاكر لكم - من قبل ما تسووه - حتى لو رفضتوا تسوو لأمثالي*

*لأن اذا ماعجبني باقول ماعجبني - ما انعطى وجه انا ..*


*وبالتوفيق اختي أم جود ..*



*أخوكم/ علي*

----------


## زهور الامل

*كبرياء*
*دائما متميزه ومتألقه* 
*الفكره رائعه* 
*عن نفسي ماراح اتعبك ابد لان توقيعي عاجبني* 
*بس لازم في يوم بنحتاجك ربي يحفظك*

----------


## كبرياء

> *الله حيهم ..*
> 
> *وشو هالحركات...َ!* 
> *بدت الحوسه فيها ايوا عاشوا ...* 
> *كان ودي اطلب بس توقعينا عاجبني موت ولهذا بنتظر اشويات وقت الزحمه بطب لعانه بس ...* 
> 
> *مالي خاطر اتعبك واجد تعبتك بما فيه الكفايه ....* 
> 
> *المستحيل .......*



 

* يـآهلآ والله مستحيلوو ..~* 
*تسسلمين على التوآجد الطيب ..!* 
*وحيآك بأي وقت غلآتي ..*  









> *مرآحب*
> 
> *يآمسآء الورد والفرفشه :d ..* 
> *تسلمي والله كبريآإء ع جهودش الروعه :) ,,* 
> *والله التميـز بتوآجدش معنآ ،،* 
> *آمم آني فكرت فيهآ إني اطلب بس قلت آخلي المجآل لغيري بمآ إني* 
> *طلبت منش قبل وتعبتش معي :p ..* 
> *فنخلي فرصـه لغيري ،،* 
> *بس جهودش الرآئعه تستحق الشكر والله ،* 
> ...



 
*هههههه يآهلآ والله ملامحوو ..~*
*حيـآك بأي وقت ..~*
*ولآ تعب ولا شي ..!*
*لـ عنونكم ولوو ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

> *والله اختصرتي علينا الطريق اختي كبرياء ..*
> 
> *الحمدلله* 
> 
> *من زمان انا ابغى توقيع >>> بس استحي اطلب منكم ،،*
> *شدعوووه ..!*
> *مو لسبب >>> بس السبب اني مايعجبني العجب ولا الصيام في رجب .. فأخاف اكلف عليكم ومايعجبني*
> 
> *عـآدي نجرب وأن شآلله يعجبكم* 
> ...



 


*أي تغيير أو تعديل ..~*
*لآ تتردد ..{*
*تفضل ..!*

**



*إأو ..~*


**



*في الانتظآر ..~*
*سي يوو ..!*
*كبريآإآء ..*

----------


## كبرياء

> *كبرياء*
> *دائما متميزه ومتألقه* 
> *الفكره رائعه* 
> *عن نفسي ماراح اتعبك ابد لان توقيعي عاجبني* 
> *بس لازم في يوم بنحتاجك ربي يحفظك*



 
*يـآهلآ والله ..{ ~*
*حيآك بأي وقت ..!*
*سي يوو ..~*
*كبريإآء*

----------


## أموله

مرحبووون ,,{~!!

موضوع ممتاز كبرياء .. بعد سنتين بجي طالبه منك توقيع ,, >> في الاحلام طبعا اذا مو بعد سبوعين يصير خير هع

بارك الله بك وسلمت اناملك

----------


## Hussain.T

كبرياآء ...ليست مجرد مشرفة :toung:  ههههه

ماآشاء الله على هالنشآط الحلو والموآضيع المميزة :amuse: 

توآقيع كبريآء ما تنعاف أبد  :bigsmile: 

الله ينطيك العآفية ع الج ـهووود الروووعة

جهوود مبآركة وتستحق الشكر

دمتِ بخير

----------


## thefactor

موفقين جميعا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبتييين كبرياااء*
*اخباركِ بعد الامتحااانات .؟؟*
*عاد غناتي اني طلبت منكِ قبل ماسويتي ليَ ..!*
*وجيت لكِ اليوم وطالبه توقيع حلووو ومتحرك ابيه ...*
*ماعندي شيء معين في بالي بس اهم شي نعوووم وذووق ..*
*ربي يعطيكِ الف عاااافيه مقدماً ..*
*ونشاااط جيد منكِ ...*
*دمتي بوود...*
*سـلامـ ...*

----------


## علي pt

*كبرياء ..*

*كيف لنا ان نشكر جود كرمكم وابداعكم ..*

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*احترت بين الاثنين واخترت الثاني ..*

*ولكن حيرتي زادت عن موضوع / معنى التصميم ،، احس طلعتي غموضك في*
*الجملة / ضربة رائعة .. فهمتها*


*شكرا مليون لـ جود عطائكم*
*ومساعدتكم لنا ،،*

*وكلمات الشكر قليلة بحقكم*

*ودمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته*

*وتقبلو تحيات أخوكم/ علي*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يسلمو خيتو كبرياء بجد تستاهلي شكر واللهـ ..
واني عن نفسي سويتي ليي احلى توقيع بالعالمـ ...
ما احتاج غيرهـ ..
تحياتيـ ...

----------


## كبرياء

> مرحبووون ,,{~!!
> 
> موضوع ممتاز كبرياء .. بعد سنتين بجي طالبه منك توقيع ,, >> في الاحلام طبعا اذا مو بعد سبوعين يصير خير هع
> 
> بارك الله بك وسلمت اناملك



 
* زيين بعد امول أسبوعين مو يومين ..~*
*حيـآك بأي وقت ..!*
*سي يوو ..~*
*كبريآء ..*

----------


## كبرياء

> كبرياآء ...ليست مجرد مشرفة ههههه
> * أفـآ عليك أخووي هههههه*
> 
> ماآشاء الله على هالنشآط الحلو والموآضيع المميزة
> *تسسسلم*  
> توآقيع كبريآء ما تنعاف أبد 
> *من ذوقكـ*  
> الله ينطيك العآفية ع الج ـهووود الروووعة
> 
> ...



 

يـآهلآ والله إأخوي ..~
تسسلم على التوآصل .. 
حيآك .. 
كبريآء ..}~

----------


## كبرياء

> موفقين جميعا



 
حيـآك أإخوي ..~
تسسلم

----------


## كبرياء

> *مرحبتييين كبرياااء*
> *يآهلآ وغلآ شذوووووي*
> *اخباركِ بعد الامتحااانات .؟؟*
> *أييه يقولو الحمدلله*
> *عاد غناتي اني طلبت منكِ قبل ماسويتي ليَ ..!*
> * متى ..! << مششش فآكره هع*
> *وجيت لكِ اليوم وطالبه توقيع حلووو ومتحرك ابيه ...*
> *ماعندي شيء معين في بالي بس اهم شي نعوووم وذووق ..*
> *لـ عنونك* 
> ...



 

*يـآهلآ والله ..~*
*تفضلي ..!*


 
أإأو ..~




سي يوو ..!

----------


## كبرياء

> *كبرياء ..*
> 
> *كيف لنا ان نشكر جود كرمكم وابداعكم ..* 
> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *احترت بين الاثنين واخترت الثاني ..* 
> *ولكن حيرتي زادت عن موضوع / معنى التصميم ،، احس طلعتي غموضك في*
> *الجملة / ضربة رائعة .. فهمتها* 
> 
> *شكرا مليون لـ جود عطائكم*
> ...



 

*يـ‘ـآهلآ والله ...{~*
*الحمدلله أنو عجبكـ ..* 
*يـ عـطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيه ..!*
*حيـآك ..* 
*سي يوو ..~*
*كبريآآء ..!*

----------


## كبرياء

> يسلمو خيتو كبرياء بجد تستاهلي شكر واللهـ ..
> واني عن نفسي سويتي ليي احلى توقيع بالعالمـ ...
> ما احتاج غيرهـ ..
> تحياتيـ ...



 

عوـآفي عليك فرووشه  :embarrest: 
تسسلمين على الطله النـآيس ..
حيـآكـ .. 
سي يوو ..~
كبريآإآء ..!

----------


## ABU A7MED

ممممممممم

موضوع رائع جدا ومجهود كبير اختى كبرياء 

كان ودى اطلب توقيع بس ما عندى مشاركات كفاية  :toung: 

يعطيكى الف عافية أختى وموفقة يارب 

تحيتى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اهلا كبريااء*
طلبت توقيع من نفس الفكرة لمن قلتي منو يبغى توقيع بس خلاص انسي ..
*يسلموووو خيتووو توقيع حلو كتير* 
*الله يعطيكِ الف عااافيه قلبو ماننحرم منج*
*دمتي بعين الله*

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*فكرة حلوة 
تسلمي على هالافكار*

----------


## مضراوي

اذا ما عليك كلافه 
ابي توقيع يكون متحرك وفي حركاات حلوه وخامات 
وصوره رمزيه ..
..بس 
تحياتي 
مضراوي

----------


## كبرياء

> ممممممممم
> 
> موضوع رائع جدا ومجهود كبير اختى كبرياء  
> كان ودى اطلب توقيع بس ما عندى مشاركات كفاية  
> يعطيكى الف عافية أختى وموفقة يارب  
> تحيتى



 
يـآهلآ والله إأخوي ..~
حبتيين وتوصـل للـ 500  :amuse: 
وحيـآإكـ بأي وقت ..~
سي يوو ..{
كبريآء

----------


## كبرياء

> *اهلا كبريااء*
> طلبت توقيع من نفس الفكرة لمن قلتي منو يبغى توقيع بس خلاص انسي ..
> *يسلموووو خيتووو توقيع حلو كتير* 
> *الله يعطيكِ الف عااافيه قلبو ماننحرم منج*
> *دمتي بعين الله*



 

 :embarrest:  عـوآفي عليك التوقيع .. 
والحمدلله أإنو عجبكـ .. 
سي يوو ..~
كبريآء

----------


## كبرياء

> *فكرة حلوة* 
> *تسلمي على هالافكار*



يـآهلآ والله ..{ 
الأحلى توآجدكـ .. 
حيآك

----------


## كبرياء

> اذا ما عليك كلافه 
> ابي توقيع يكون متحرك وفي حركاات حلوه وخامات 
> وصوره رمزيه ..
> ..بس 
> تحياتي 
> مضراوي



يـآهلآ والله ..~
تفضـل أخوي ..!
وإأن شآلله يعجبك ..!{



والصوره الرمزيه ..{




حيآك .. 
سي يوو ..~
كبريآإآء ..!

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب ،،* 
*هههههه عادي اقول رآيي في توقيع شسمه :p ,,* 
*هم كل التوآقيع نآإيس ،* 
*بس بصرآحه إلآ تفوق في الحلآوه فيهم* 
*توقيع مضرآوي رهيب :d*  
*تتهنى فيه* 
*هههه كبريآء قلت لش قبل مااقدر مااتليقف واعطي رآيي :p*  
*ربي يعطيش آلف عافيه*

*وتسلم الآنآمل القميله* 
*إذا عجبني واحد مره جيت اعطيش رايي فيه :d* 
*سي يو*

----------


## طيف المشاعر

كيــــفـــ ك ـــــم؟؟ اخ ــــبآآركــــــــــــم؟؟ :embarrest:  :bigsmile: 


لو سمحتي ممكن توقيع حلو ع ذوووقك 


يكون فيه اسمي ابغى لونه اخضر :bigsmile: 

ماعلى استحمليني شوي قرعه واتشيرط :amuse:  :bigsmile:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 



تــــ ح ــــياتووو :bigsmile: 

طيف الـــ م ـــــشاعر

----------


## مضراوي

*][ وااو ][*
*][ توقيع ولا أرووع ][*
*][ بصرااحه عجبني كتيييييييير ][*
*][ تسلم لي يمينك][*
*][ تحياتي* 
*مضراوي ][*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*واو توقيع مضراوي رائع جدا*

*يشابه التوقيع الي كنت ابيه*

*بس عليك خيو بالف عافيه*

*يعطيك الف عافيه خيتي*

----------


## أموله

*مرأإحب* 


*كـًٍَِبريأإأء اموله جتك تبي توووقيع ~*

*ياريت فيه هاذي الصوره*

*~~*




وبكووون شاكره لك ~

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مرحباااااااا كبرياء

أحم أحم
 :embarrest: 
عاد هموس جايه اليوم وطالبه منك طلب كبرياء
ومتأكده مليون بالمئة إنك ماراح تخيبيها
لانها تعرف إنك طيبه وهي تستاهل  :wink: 
بخاطري أحط لي توقيع من تحت هالديات الحلوين
 :nosweat:   :rolleyes:  :cool: 
وطبعاً ذوقي وتعرفيه في التوقيع
 :bleh: 
هادي ورومنس ونعوم ويدل على اسمي << ماخليتي شي هع  :blink:  :wacko: 
وطبعاً مو تنسي أبي صورة رمزيه ..
ووووو وسلامتك<< قعدت افكر كان اطلع شي بعد بس مالقيت   :bleh: 
طبعاً انتِ وذوقك في الصورة عاد أنا مو شايله هم
من هالناحيه لاني اعرف إن ذوقك كله حلو في حلو 
فمنشان هيك راح أحط يدي في مايه بارد
وبنتظر التوقيع  ..
 :wink:  :clap: 
ومقدماً اقول الله يسلم الديات الحلوين
الي دوم تبدع النا في شغلاتها ..
موفقة حبيبتي ..

----------


## حلاالكون

*مرحبا كبرياء* 
*بغيت منك توقيع وصوره رمزيه  تناسب اسمي واتوقيع عليه اسمي* 
*على ذوقك :)*

----------


## كبرياء

> *مرآحب ،،*
> 
> *هههههه عادي اقول رآيي في توقيع شسمه :p ,,* 
> *هم كل التوآقيع نآإيس ،* 
> *بس بصرآحه إلآ تفوق في الحلآوه فيهم* 
> *توقيع مضرآوي رهيب :d*  
> *تتهنى فيه* 
> *هههه كبريآء قلت لش قبل مااقدر مااتليقف واعطي رآيي :p*  
> *ربي يعطيش آلف عافيه* 
> ...



 
ههههه يآهلآ  والله بالطله الكيووت واللهي ..  :bigsmile: 
تسسلمين ع التوآجد الطيب ..~
ومن ذوقك والله ..!
حيآك بأنوو وقت << وخروآ عن أنووو هـآع ..~
سي يوو 
كبريآء

----------


## كبرياء

> كيــــفـــ ك ـــــم؟؟ اخ ــــبآآركــــــــــــم؟؟
> 
> 
> لو سمحتي ممكن توقيع حلو ع ذوووقك 
> 
> 
> يكون فيه اسمي ابغى لونه اخضر
> 
> ماعلى استحمليني شوي قرعه واتشيرط
> ...



 


مرآحب ..~
وصـل توقيعكـ .. 
أإأتمنى إأنو حلو هالمره  :amuse: 





سي يوو ..~

----------


## كبرياء

> *][ وااو ][*
> 
> *][ توقيع ولا أرووع ][*
> *][ بصرااحه عجبني كتيييييييير ][*
> *][ تسلم لي يمينك][*
> *][ تحياتي* 
> 
> *مضراوي ][*



 


 :embarrest:  عـوآفي عليك إأخوي ..~
وثـآنكس ع الطله .. 
حيآك ..
سي يوو ..~

----------


## كبرياء

> *واو توقيع مضراوي رائع جدا*
> 
> *يشابه التوقيع الي كنت ابيه*
> 
> *بس عليك خيو بالف عافيه*
> 
> *يعطيك الف عافيه خيتي*



 
 :weird:  شلون يعني يشآبه مآ أستوعبت ؟ 
ع العموم حيآك ..~

----------


## قمر دنياي

الصراااااااااااااحه  :nuts: 
حلويين مرررررررررررررررررررررررررره  :icon30: 
بعدين جايه لك بالطلبات :wink:

----------


## كبرياء

> *مرأإحب* 
> 
> 
> *كـًٍَِبريأإأء اموله جتك تبي توووقيع ~*
> 
> *ياريت فيه هاذي الصوره*
> 
> *~~*
> 
> ...



 

يـآهلآ أإأموله ..~
وصـل توقيعكـ .. 
تفضلي ..!


سي يوو ..!

----------


## كبرياء

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> مرحباااااااا كبرياء
> *مررررررررررآآحبآت*  
> أحم أحم
> *صــــــــحه*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


تفضلي ..~







سي يوو ..~

----------


## طيف المشاعر

> مرآحب ..~
> وصـل توقيعكـ .. 
> أإأتمنى إأنو حلو هالمره 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سي يوو ..~



ابداااااااع
 :embarrest: 
بصرررراااااحه حلووووو مره عجبني 
 :bigsmile:  :embarrest:  :bigsmile: 
تسلم يدك غنااااتو ويعطيك الف عاااافيه

----------


## همس الصمت

> تفضلي ..~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سي يوو ..~



 
مرحبـــــــــــــــــا ..
التوقيع حلوووووو مرة
بس عندي ملاحظة صغيرونه
لو اسمي ماكان داخل المستطيل الاسود
كان بيكون أحلى بكتير ...
الله يسلم الديات الحلوين يارب ...
ويسلم هالابداع الحلو ..
سيتم وضع التوقيع الان ..
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

وأإأو امووله توقيعكـًٍَِ بج ـد نأإأأأأيس

., تسلم ايدك كبرياء ~

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

,, السسًٍَِسسلأإأم 

كبرياإأء كيفك ,,؟


جيتك ابي توقيع خربوشي وكشششخه كذأإ يعني ,, يناسب اسمي ,, 

~ بس مابي فيه اطفال ابي فيه بنت .,, 

مع السًٍُِسلامه

----------


## ABU A7MED

تواقيع جناااان مرة مرة 

 :nosweat:

----------


## Taka

*هلِـِـوو عينِـِـي ,,~*
*جنِـِـت آتريــِـِـآآ تخلصِـِـي توآآقيعِـِـهم ,,*
*عِشِـِـآآن آنِـِـآآ آهجِـِـم عليــِـِـج لوووول ,,*
*آمممم*
*صرآحِـِـه آحِـِـس آنِـِـآآ آلوحيــِِـد بهآلمنتِـِـدى شويــِـه مآآفينِـِـي عقِـِـل لووول ,,*
*يعنِـِـي صِـِـوورت آلتوقيــِِـع بتكِـِـوون شويــِـِـه غريــِـِـبه وعجيــِـِـبه ^^*
*آمممم + صِـِـوره رمزيـِـِـه كودآسـِـآآي ,,*
*مِـِـن نآآحيــِـِت متحِـِـرك آو ثآآبـِـِـت عِـِـآآد برآآحتـِـِـج آهِـِـم شـِـِـي يظهـِـِـر غِـِـآآآوي ويخطِـِـف آلآنظِـِـآآر وآلقلِـِـووب ,,*
*وهِـِـآآي آلصِـِـوره وصلِـِـت خِـِـوزو عنهِـِـآآ درب درب طيـِـِـط طيــِـِط ,,*
*,,,*
**

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كيفك كبرياء غناتي*
*وكيفك بعد الأمتحانات والنتيجة*
*مع اني مستحية منش لأنش سويتي لي توقيع من قبل بس نفسي اجدد*
*اذا ماعليش كلافة تسوي ليي توقيع يكون متحرك والصورة من ذوقش*
*وابغى معاه صورة رمزية*
*واذا مزحومة خذي راحتك غناتي*
*مو مستعجلة عليه*
*وعسى ربي ما يرحمني منك غناتي* 
*تقبلي خاالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير وصحة وسعادة*

----------


## أشرف

اي هنا التواقيع عجل تواقيعي المعفنة 

الله يوفقكم ان شاء الله

----------


## كبرياء

> *مرحبا كبرياء* 
> *مرحبتيين ..}~*
> *بغيت منك توقيع وصوره رمزيه تناسب اسمي واتوقيع عليه اسمي* 
> *على ذوقك :)*



 
*يـآهلآ والله ..~*
*إأتمنى يـعجبكـ ..* 
*تـفضلي ..}~*

**



*والـ صوره الرمزيه ..!*

**


*حيـآكـ ..!* 
*سي يوو ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

> الصراااااااااااااحه 
> حلويين مرررررررررررررررررررررررررره 
> 
> بعدين جايه لك بالطلبات



 
يـآهلآ والله قمر ..~
حيـآك بأي وقت ..!
سي يوو ..}

----------


## كبرياء

> ابداااااااع
> 
> بصرررراااااحه حلووووو مره عجبني 
> 
> تسلم يدك غنااااتو ويعطيك الف عاااافيه



 
عـوآفي عليكـ ..~
من ذوقكـ والله ..!
والمعذره ع القـصور ..~

----------


## كبرياء

> مرحبـــــــــــــــــا ..
> 
> التوقيع حلوووووو مرة
> بس عندي ملاحظة صغيرونه
> لو اسمي ماكان داخل المستطيل الاسود
> كان بيكون أحلى بكتير ...
> الله يسلم الديات الحلوين يارب ...
> ويسلم هالابداع الحلو ..
> سيتم وضع التوقيع الان ..
> ...



 
 
*يـآهلآ والله همووس ..!*
*تم تعديل طلبكـ ..* 
*مـآحفظته كـ عمل فعدته من جديد* 
*وصـآر فيه شوية تغيير ..~*
*أإأتمنى أنو حلوو ..~*
**


*حيآكـ ..~*
*سي يوو ..!*

----------


## كبرياء

> وأإأو امووله توقيعكـًٍَِ بج ـد نأإأأأأيس
> 
> ., تسلم ايدك كبرياء ~



 

يآ هلآ والله لسووعهـ ..~
من ذوقكـ والله 
حيـأآك

----------


## كبرياء

> ,, السسًٍَِسسلأإأم 
> *وعليكم السلآم ..*
> 
> كبرياإأء كيفك ,,؟
> *تمآموو* 
> 
> 
> جيتك ابي توقيع خربوشي وكشششخه كذأإ يعني ,, يناسب اسمي ,,  
> ~ بس مابي فيه اطفال ابي فيه بنت .,,
> ...



 
حيآك لسووعهـ ..!

----------


## كبرياء

> تواقيع جناااان مرة مرة



 
هههه تسسلم إأخووي ..~
وعقبـآل مآ نسوي لكـ ..
حيـآك ..!

----------


## كبرياء

> *هلِـِـوو عينِـِـي ,,~*
> 
> *جنِـِـت آتريــِـِـآآ تخلصِـِـي توآآقيعِـِـهم ,,*
> *عِشِـِـآآن آنِـِـآآ آهجِـِـم عليــِـِـج لوووول ,,*
> *آمممم*
> *صرآحِـِـه آحِـِـس آنِـِـآآ آلوحيــِِـد بهآلمنتِـِـدى شويــِـه مآآفينِـِـي عقِـِـل لووول ,,*
> *يعنِـِـي صِـِـوورت آلتوقيــِِـع بتكِـِـوون شويــِـِـه غريــِـِـبه وعجيــِـِـبه ^^*
> *آمممم + صِـِـوره رمزيـِـِـه كودآسـِـآآي ,,*
> *مِـِـن نآآحيــِـِت متحِـِـرك آو ثآآبـِـِـت عِـِـآآد برآآحتـِـِـج آهِـِـم شـِـِـي يظهـِـِـر غِـِـآآآوي ويخطِـِـف آلآنظِـِـآآر وآلقلِـِـووب ,,*
> ...



 

*يـآهلآ والله إأخوي ..~*
*هههه لآ الكل مـآفيه عقل بس يسوي نفسه فيه* 
*تفضل توقيعكـ ..* 
*إأتمنى يعجبك ..*

**


*إأو .. مع الحركه ..{*

**



*سي يوو ..!*

----------


## كبرياء

> *السلام عليكم*
> *يـآهلآ والله وعليكم السسلآم ..}*
> 
> *كيفك كبرياء غناتي*
> *الحمدلله تمآآآم ..~*
> *وكيفك بعد الأمتحانات والنتيجة*
> *هههههههههههه مآيسألو هالسؤآل* 
> *مع اني مستحية منش لأنش سويتي لي توقيع من قبل بس نفسي اجدد*
> *شدعوووه حيـآك ..~*
> ...



 
 
*تفضلي ..* 
*إأتمنى إأنو حلووو ..~*

** 

*والصـوره ..!*

**


*حيـآإأك ..~*
*سي يوو ..!*

----------


## كبرياء

> اي هنا التواقيع عجل تواقيعي المعفنة 
> 
> الله يوفقكم ان شاء الله



شدعوهـ إأخوي ..~
يوفق الجميع إأن شآلله ..!
حيـآك

----------


## Taka

**


**


* يــِـِـآآي,,~*
*ميرسـِـِـي آوي آوي ,,*
*وآلله جميــِـِـل آوي آوي ,,*
*بـِـِـس آحيـِـِده نآآيـِـِـم بآلقلِـِـوب ..*
*شكلِِـج رحتي وقومتيــِـِـه وقلتيلـِـِـه عـِـِـدل نومتِـِـك ,,*
*آممم مِـِـب جنِـِـج نآآسيـِـِـه شـِـي لووول ,,*
*تسلِـِـم آيــِـِدج وربـِـِـي جنِـِـآآن بِــِس صِــِورتي خربتِـِـه لووول ,,*
*.. شكريــِـِـآآت مآآدآآم ..*

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

!!..

غريييب ؟!!

اناا الي اعرفه خمسين مشاركه ..؟! ~  :wacko: 

على العموم شـًِكرأإ

انتظريني  :toung:  :wink:

----------


## كبرياء

> ** 
> 
> ** 
> 
> *يــِـِـآآي,,~*
> *ميرسـِـِـي آوي آوي ,,*
> *وآلله جميــِـِـل آوي آوي ,,*
> *بـِـِـس آحيـِـِده نآآيـِـِـم بآلقلِـِـوب ..*
> *شكلِِـج رحتي وقومتيــِـِـه وقلتيلـِـِـه عـِـِـدل نومتِـِـك ,,*
> ...



 

يـآهلآ والله  :bigsmile: 
صحيته من النوم لآ يجيك نوم مثله  :toung: 
وهذي الصوره الرمزيه .. 



حيـآك ..~

----------


## كبرياء

> !!..
> 
> غريييب ؟!!
> 
> اناا الي اعرفه خمسين مشاركه ..؟! ~ 
> 
> على العموم شـًِكرأإ
> 
> انتظريني



 

هم خمسين  :embarrest:  بس أنـآ متشرطه وحطيت قدآمهآ صفر ههه 
وعشـآن نشآطك الحلوو أوصلي 300 ولكـ تـوقيع <~ عرض خـآص فقط لكٍ
حيآك ..!

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *تفضلي ..* 
> *إأتمنى إأنو حلووو ..~* 
> **  
> *والصـوره ..!* 
> ** 
> 
> *حيـآإأك ..~*
> 
> *سي يوو ..!*



* اللهم صلي على محمد آل محمد*
*ماشاء الله التوقيع جداااااااً راااااااااااااائع*
*الله يعطيش الف الف عافية كبرياء القمر*
*ربي يحقق لك كل احلامك*
*وربي ما يحرمنا منك ولا من فيض ابداعك*
*تقبلي خاالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير وصحة وسعادة*

----------


## علي pt

*مبروك لمن حصل على توقيع من ديات كبرياء ..*

*والأخت لسعة شقاوة معنا توقيعها حلو - بس شكلها عجبتها تواقيع كبرياء ،،*
*كبرياء خفضب لها بعد كمان >>> وصليهم لــ 200 اذا مو 100 !!! >>>> بجيه كف*

*عموما نتمنى رئيت نشاط الأخت لسعة شقاوة أكثر >>> وهي ماشاء الله عليها عضوة جديدة لكن لها مشاركات حلوة*


*وبالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## همسة ألم

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاااته* 
*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
*امممم* 
*عزيزتي كبرياااااااء*
*أعجبني كثييييييييييرا تصاميمك لأعضائنا الحلوييين* 
*عزيزتي كبرياء إذا ماعليك كلافة* 
*تسوي لي وااحد * 
*سأكون لك من الشاكرين ...*
*يعطيك ربي ألف عااافيه ..*
*موفقه* 
*تحيآآآآتوووووو*

----------


## حلاالكون

يسلموووووو كبرياء 
حلو التوقيع سلمت يمنااااك

----------


## همس الصمت

> *يـآهلآ والله همووس ..!*
> *تم تعديل طلبكـ ..* 
> *مـآحفظته كـ عمل فعدته من جديد* 
> *وصـآر فيه شوية تغيير ..~*
> *أإأتمنى أنو حلوو ..~*
> ** 
> 
> *حيآكـ ..~*
> 
> *سي يوو ..!*



صباح الخير غلاتي ..
الله يسلم الديات يااااااارب
الحين هيك صار مية مية
التعديل خلاه يصير نعوم كتيييييييييير
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب 
وماننحرم من روعة أبداعاتك ..
سيتم التغيير للتوقيع الجديد ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## قمر دنياي

مرحبا 
لو سمحتي اختي كبرياء
تسوي لي توقيع يكون الوانه زاهيه 
وتكون فيه طفله حلووه 
ويكون متحرك 
وإذا كان فيه مكان حطي الكلام الي في توقيعي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

الســلام عليكم أختي..
مبروك على النجاح ولو أنه متأخر.
الله يوفقك ياربي ويسعدك.
أبي توقيع من يداتك الحلوين.
أربش توقيع صيفي سويه
وكلام مربوش مانبي رومنسي
كل شيء مربوش
ومتحرك طبعا بس بافكارك المبدعة
ولا تنسي الصورة الرمزية
خليه مميز في الرباشة.
ويعطيك العافية مقدماً
المؤخر بعدين بعطيك وياه.
أجازة سعيدة.

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

سلااامووو
من زماان ادخل على هالموضوع واطل واطلع هع >> وتعترف بعد خخخ
ابغى توقيع حلوو يعني حلوو هههه ما غيرت شي  :bigsmile: 
بس عاد اني عاجبني هذا التوقيع ..~ وش اللي مدخلك الحين اجل 
المهم ما بطلب الحييين ولا بتشيرط بشي معيين 
إلا لما ارجع بالسلامه من السفر  :amuse: 
يعطييك العافيه غناتوو على المجهوود
لا عدمنااك غلااااا 
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
لا تنسينااا من الدعواات
دمتي بكل الأماني

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

ننتظر ريشة كبرياء الجميله ~

----------


## كبرياء

> *مبروك لمن حصل على توقيع من ديات كبرياء ..*
> 
> *والأخت لسعة شقاوة معنا توقيعها حلو - بس شكلها عجبتها تواقيع كبرياء ،،*
> *كبرياء خفضب لها بعد كمان >>> وصليهم لــ 200 اذا مو 100 !!! >>>> بجيه كف* 
> *عموما نتمنى رئيت نشاط الأخت لسعة شقاوة أكثر >>> وهي ماشاء الله عليها عضوة جديدة لكن لها مشاركات حلوة* 
> 
> 
> *وبالتوفيق للجميع*



 


يـآهلآ والله إأخوي ..~
تسسلم ع التوآصل ..!
بس طلبك مرفوض  :toung: 
حيآك .. 
سي يوو ..}

----------


## كبرياء

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاااته* 
> *وعليكم السسلآم والرحمه ..}*
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
> *امممم* 
> *عزيزتي كبرياااااااء*
> *أعجبني كثييييييييييرا تصاميمك لأعضائنا الحلوييين* 
> *من ذووقكـ والله* 
> *عزيزتي كبرياء إذا ماعليك كلافة* 
> *تسوي لي وااحد * 
> ...



 

يـآهلآ والله ..~
تفضلي ..!




جآري عمل البآقي  :noworry: 
سي يوو

----------


## كبرياء

> يسلموووووو كبرياء 
> حلو التوقيع سلمت يمنااااك



 
حلت دنيآكـ .. 
بس عندك مشكله بالتوقيع ..!
خذي الرآبط المبآشر عشآن مآ يتقلص
حيآك ..~
سي يوو ..!

----------


## كبرياء

> صباح الخير غلاتي ..
> *صبآحك الجود* 
> 
> الله يسلم الديات يااااااارب
> *وإيدينك*
> الحين هيك صار مية مية
> التعديل خلاه يصير نعوم كتيييييييييير
> الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب 
> وماننحرم من روعة أبداعاتك ..
> ...



 
يـآهلآ والله ..~
عوآفي هموس ..!
حيآك ..}
سي يوو

----------


## كبرياء

> مرحبا 
> لو سمحتي اختي كبرياء
> تسوي لي توقيع يكون الوانه زاهيه 
> وتكون فيه طفله حلووه 
> ويكون متحرك 
> 
> وإذا كان فيه مكان حطي الكلام الي في توقيعي



 
يـآهلآ والله ...~
سويت لكـ ويآه على لونين ..!
تفضلي ..{



إأو ..}



عن نفسي انا عاجبني الثآني أكثر ههه << طيري 
سي يوو ..

----------


## قمر دنياي

ياااااااهلا الصراااااااااحه 
عجبني كثيييييييييييييييييير 
بس اريد انك تشيلي المستطيل 
من الكلام لان صاير شوي زحمه >>>>>ماتحب الزحمه ههه
وصورة رمزيه كمااان
ويعطيك ربي الف عااااااافيه

----------


## كبرياء

> الســلام عليكم أختي..
> *وعليكم السسلآم ..}*
> 
> مبروك على النجاح ولو أنه متأخر.
> *هههههه لآ تعليق*
> الله يوفقك ياربي ويسعدك.
> *ويآك*
> أبي توقيع من يداتك الحلوين.
> أربش توقيع صيفي سويه
> ...



 
يـآهلآ ..} 
مآلي خبره بحوسه الربآشه ..  :embarrest: 
بس إأن شآلله التوقيع حلو ..~
تفضلي ..}



والصوره الرمزيه ...!




حيآك ..~

----------


## كبرياء

> سلااامووو
> 
> من زماان ادخل على هالموضوع واطل واطلع هع >> وتعترف بعد خخخ
> ابغى توقيع حلوو يعني حلوو هههه ما غيرت شي 
> بس عاد اني عاجبني هذا التوقيع ..~ وش اللي مدخلك الحين اجل 
> المهم ما بطلب الحييين ولا بتشيرط بشي معيين 
> إلا لما ارجع بالسلامه من السفر 
> يعطييك العافيه غناتوو على المجهوود
> لا عدمنااك غلااااا 
> ...



 

 :embarrest:  تروحي وترجـعي بالسلآمه ..}
وبإأنتظآر طلبكـ .. 
سي يوو

----------


## كبرياء

> ننتظر ريشة كبرياء الجميله ~



 
حيـآإأك ..~  :embarrest:

----------


## كبرياء

> ياااااااهلا الصراااااااااحه 
> 
> عجبني كثيييييييييييييييييير 
> بس اريد انك تشيلي المستطيل 
> من الكلام لان صاير شوي زحمه >>>>>ماتحب الزحمه ههه
> وصورة رمزيه كمااان
> 
> ويعطيك ربي الف عااااااافيه



 
يآهلآ والله ..}
تفضلي ..!







حيـآإأك ..}
سي يوو ..!

----------


## نبض الحياه

يعطيك الف عافيه خيه
ابقى توقيع حلوووووووو مثلك

----------


## قمر دنياي

تعبنااااك وياانا 
لاكن  لو غيرتي الثاني يكون افضل 
والحين باحطه 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووره 
ويعطيك ربي الف الف  عاااااااافيه

----------


## شمعة الوادي

> يـآهلآ ..} 
> مآلي خبره بحوسه الربآشه .. 
> بس إأن شآلله التوقيع حلو ..~
> تفضلي ..}
> 
> 
> 
> والصوره الرمزيه ...!
> 
> ...



 
من يداتك أكيد حلووو بس مافي ربشة ..
 :sad2:  يالله يعطيك العافية وماتقصري,الله يسعدك يارب.

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

عجبني الي حق شمعة الوااادي ,,

تسلم دياتك كبرياء حبيبتي

,, وتتهني شموووعه

----------


## همسة ألم

> يـآهلآ والله ..~
> تفضلي ..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> جآري عمل البآقي 
> سي يوو



 *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
*السلام عليكم خيتي كبرياء ..*
*التصميم مرررره رهيب* 
**
*بس لو ماعليك كلافه إذ ممكن تغيري* 
*لي الإطار بالصور ...*
*أإأإأمممم* 
*أنا عندي صور بس محتاره إلي تناسب* 
*أباحطهم وانتي خيتي أختاري* 
*وإذا ماعجبوك حطي من عندك >> نوبربـلم* 
*وربي يعطيك الله الف عاااااااااافيه* 
*الله يوفقك ...*
*راح ارجع بالصور* 
*برب*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*مرأأإإآآحب..[..كبرياء الجود..]*

*بصرآآحة وبدون زعل*
*التواقيع*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*Very Nice*
*<< أفكر بعد بتقولي شي ثاني << كف*
*بالعافية ع الأعضاء الغاليين*

*أممممممممم*
*يبغى لينا نسمي هالمتصفح*
*متصفح الأبداع من كبرياء الجود << أدري الأسم بايخ*


*يـ ع ـطيكِ ربي الف ع ـافيه*
*ومآننحرم من أبداعك يالغلآ* 
*لآرواحكم النقية .. أعذب وأصدق تحية*

----------


## براءة طفولة

امممممممممممم يسلموا حبووبة على الجهووود حلوو كتير

ممكن تعملي اليي توقيعي على ذووقك؟؟ 

ودي

براءة طفوولة

----------


## نبض الحنان

ممكن اني ابي توقيع وصورة اني توني عضو جديد 
ارجوش لاترديني 
وشكرا ....

----------


## كبرياء

> يعطيك الف عافيه خيه
> ابقى توقيع حلوووووووو مثلك



 
رآأآجـعي أإأول الموضوع ..~
حيآك ..

----------


## كبرياء

> تعبنااااك وياانا 
> 
> لاكن لو غيرتي الثاني يكون افضل 
> والحين باحطه 
> مشكووووووووووووووووووووره 
> 
> ويعطيك ربي الف الف عاااااااافيه



 
إأممم مـآعطيتيني خبر إأي وآحد تبين إأغير ..{
حيآك ..

----------


## كبرياء

> من يداتك أكيد حلووو بس مافي ربشة ..
>  يالله يعطيك العافية وماتقصري,الله يسعدك يارب.



رآإح إأسوي لكـ ربوش إأن شآلله ..{
 بس إأصبري علي ..}
حيآك

----------


## كبرياء

> عجبني الي حق شمعة الوااادي ,,
> 
> تسلم دياتك كبرياء حبيبتي
> 
> ,, وتتهني شموووعه



يآهلآ والله ..~
ثـآنكس ع الطله الروآق ..!
سي يوو ..}

----------


## كبرياء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
> *السلام عليكم خيتي كبرياء ..*
> *التصميم مرررره رهيب* 
> **
> *بس لو ماعليك كلافه إذ ممكن تغيري* 
> *لي الإطار بالصور ...*
> *أإأإأمممم* 
> *أنا عندي صور بس محتاره إلي تناسب* 
> ...



 
حيـآإك ..~
وإأن شآلله التوقيع الجـآي نسويه على ذوقكـ .. 
سي يوو

----------


## كبرياء

> *مرأأإإآآحب..[..كبرياء الجود..]*
> *عجبني اللقب ههههه* 
> *بصرآآحة وبدون زعل*
> *التواقيع*
> *.*
> *.*
> *.*
> *.*
> *.*
> ...



 

يسـلمووش على المرور النآيس ..~
م ذوقكـ حبوبه  :amuse: 
حيآك

----------


## كبرياء

> امممممممممممم يسلموا حبووبة على الجهووود حلوو كتير
> 
> ممكن تعملي اليي توقيعي على ذووقك؟؟ 
> 
> ودي
> 
> براءة طفوولة



 
رآإآجـعي إأول الموضوع ..} 
حيآك ..!

----------


## كبرياء

> ممكن اني ابي توقيع وصورة اني توني عضو جديد 
> ارجوش لاترديني 
> وشكرا ....



 
 :amuse:  أعذريني ..~
ورآإأجـعي إأول الموضوع ... 
حيآك

----------


## كبرياء

مرآإآح ـب .. 


شمعة الوآإأآدي ..}
إأتمنى إأني وصلت لذوقكـ الحين .. 
تفضلي ..{





والصوره ..}






سي يوو ..!

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*هيييييييي آنآ وصلت <<~هجووومـ* 
*عجبتني فكرتك يآقلبي..* 
*كبريآئووهـ*  
*آقول لو مآ آقول؟!!* 
*آمممم*  
*آقول* 
*لآلآ* 
*مآآقول*
*لآبقووول* 
*يؤ هونت* 
*>>تستعبط حضرتهآ* 
*تصدقي بقول..<<تنآزلت* 
*يؤيو آستحي شكلي مآبقول* 
*يوووهـ ألعن آبوهـ حيآ بقول..* 
*كبريآئووهـ*  
*عندي طلب.. آحم آحم*  
*آبغى توقيع من آنآملك الحلوهـ* 
*آبغآهـ حليييو لو تدري آعرف ذوقك آنآ .. آبيه من ذوقك يآالغلآ >>بتموت من الحيآ كح كح*  
*آتمنى مآثقل عليك*  
*وسوويه على آقل من رآحتك لو بعد شهرين عآدي* 
*...*
*عجبني >>تتخييييييل هههههههههههه*


*ويعطيك ربي الف عآفيه مقدماً*  
*مآننحرم من جديدك  أحم آحم*  
*سي يـ,ـآ*  
*..!! [عششووق] ..!!*

----------


## كبرياء

> *هيييييييي آنآ وصلت <<~هجووومـ* 
> *يآلله حييهم حـيآك شوي شوي * 
> 
> *عجبتني فكرتك يآقلبي..*
> *تسسسلمي من ذوووقكـ ..*  
> *كبريآئووهـ* 
> *هلآ*  
> *آقول لو مآ آقول؟!!* 
> *آمممم*  
> ...



 

يـآآهلآ والله ..] 
تفضلي ..~ 
وإأن شآلله يعجبكـ .. 
إأذآ  تبين عليه كلام خبريني وإن شآلله أكتب .. 
إأنآ حسيته كذآ نعومي أكثر < أخلصي  :nosweat: 

 

سي يوو ..!

----------


## شمعة الوادي

> مرآإآح ـب .. 
> 
> 
> شمعة الوآإأآدي ..}
> إأتمنى إأني وصلت لذوقكـ الحين .. 
> تفضلي ..{
> 
> 
> 
> ...



يعطيك العافية على ربشة أبداعك المميزة..
والله يسعدك يارب.
ومتباركة بالمولد أختي وينعاد عليك بالصحة والعافية..
لا تنسينا من دعواتك..
موفقة لكل خير..
أختكِ المحبة/ شمعة

----------


## كبرياء

> يعطيك العافية على ربشة أبداعك المميزة..
> والله يسعدك يارب.
> ومتباركة بالمولد أختي وينعاد عليك بالصحة والعافية..
> لا تنسينا من دعواتك..
> موفقة لكل خير..
> أختكِ المحبة/ شمعة



 
يـآهلآ والله ..]
عـوآفي عليك ...!
حيـآإأكـ

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> يـآآهلآ والله ..] 
> *هلآ فيكـ،,* 
> تفضلي ..~ 
> وإأن شآلله يعجبكـ .. 
> *وآآآآو آي والله عجبني,,مرررهـ نعوومـ  تجننت عليهـ * *>>* *تصدقي* آول مآدخلت المنتدى طيرآن هنآ 
> إأذآ تبين عليه كلام خبريني وإن شآلله أكتب .. 
> *الصنآحه الصنآحه >>خذ لكـ تقلد ع دنيآآ آسعد سعيد,, آمممم يقولو بكلآم آحسه آحلى بوآجد* 
> إأنآ حسيته كذآ نعومي أكثر < أخلصي 
> *آممممم مآدري  آحس بكلآم آحلى* 
> ...



 
*بس مو كأنك نسيتي شي؟! <<آقرع ويتشيرط* * [صورة رمزيه**]>>وخرو عن المستحيه* 
 
*مــــــــرهـ يهبببل..بمووت عليه شسوي  تصدقي يشبهك >> نآويه ع الكف اليوم*

*نردهآ لك في الأفرآح آن شآء الله* 
*تسسسلمي غنآتي كبكبو  مرره حلو,,*
*يعطيك ربي آلف عآفيه ع المجهوود النآيس,,*
*موفقه لكل خير* 

*سي يـ,آ*

*..~!!* [*عششوق] ..~!!*

----------


## كبرياء

> *بس مو كأنك نسيتي شي؟! <<آقرع ويتشيرط* *[صورة رمزيه**]>>وخرو عن المستحيه* 
> 
> 
> *ههههههههه ولآ يهمك سويتهآ لكـ**مــــــــرهـ يهبببل..بمووت عليه شسوي  تصدقي يشبهك >> نآويه ع الكف اليوم*
> 
> *من إأي نآإأحيييه ؟؟ ههههههههههه* 
> 
> *نردهآ لك في الأفرآح آن شآء الله* 
> *تسسسلمي غنآتي كبكبو  مرره حلو,,*
> ...



 


*...[ كتبت لكـ على التوقيع كلام ..~* 

**


*وهذي الصوره الرمزيه ...[* 

**


*حيـآإأك بأي وقتـ ..]*
*سي يوو ..!*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مرحبا


شو اخباارك

بدي تووقيع من تحت دياتك السااحرة

ويالليت يكوون متحرك

وابغاه يكوون كوول 

فيه بنات

..

تحيااتي

----------


## أموله

*حركـأإت .. توقيع عشوقه ..* 

*مررره .. كشخه ..* 

*تسلم الديـأإت كبرياء ..*

 :embarrest:

----------


## آهات حنونه

وااااااااااااااااو توقيع عشوق رااااااااائع

عليك بألف عافيه

تسلم ديات مصممتنا المميزه كبرياء

يعطيك العافيه

تحياتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *...[ كتبت لكـ على التوقيع كلام ..~* 
> 
> ** 
> 
> *وهذي الصوره الرمزيه ...[*  
> ** 
> 
> *حيـآإأك بأي وقتـ ..]*
> 
> *سي يوو ..!*



 
*>مو هو يهبل وآنتي تشبينه<*
*يووووه واللحين طلع له جمآل آكثر صآر آحلى منك >كف*

*آول توقيع يدخل بمزآجي كذآ .. يخبـل :$* 

*تسلمي وآلله غنآتي آدري تعبتك معآي* 

*عسسآك ع القوهـ,,*

*سي يـآ..*

*..!![عششووق]..!!*

----------


## كبرياء

> مرحبا
> 
> 
> شو اخباارك
> 
> بدي تووقيع من تحت دياتك السااحرة
> 
> ويالليت يكوون متحرك
> 
> ...



 



يـآهلآ وغلآ إأسورهـ .. 
معذرره على التأخير ..[
إأتمنى يـع ـجبك ... 





إأو خففت حركته كذـآ ..[








سي يوو ..!

----------


## كبرياء

> *حركـأإت .. توقيع عشوقه ..* 
> 
> *مررره .. كشخه ..*  
> *تسلم الديـأإت كبرياء ..*



 
الله يسلمكـ إأموله ...]
حيـآإأكـ...!

----------


## كبرياء

> وااااااااااااااااو توقيع عشوق رااااااااائع
> 
> عليك بألف عافيه
> 
> تسلم ديات مصممتنا المميزه كبرياء
> 
> يعطيك العافيه
> 
> تحياتي



 
يـآهلآ وغلآ ...{
من ذووقكـ والله ..!
حيـآإأكـ ..}

----------


## كبرياء

> *>مو هو يهبل وآنتي تشبينه<*
> * من ذوووقكـ* 
> 
> *يووووه واللحين طلع له جمآل آكثر صآر آحلى منك >كف*
> *ههههههه على  خير ..* 
> *آول توقيع يدخل بمزآجي كذآ .. يخبـل :$* 
> *عــوآآآآآآفـي عليكـ ..*  
> *تسلمي وآلله غنآتي آدري تعبتك معآي* 
> *لآتـعب ولآ شي حـآضرين*  
> ...



 

يـآهلآ وغلآ عشووق .. 
عـوآفي عليك ..!
حـيآك ..]

----------


## ABU A7MED

يعطيكى الف عافية أختى على التواقيع الى تجنن 

واحنا ما النا توقيع ههههههه

خالص ودى ..~

----------


## قطعة سكر

هاآاي بصراااحه التواقيع كلها جووووناااان 
اني ودي اطلب توقيع بس ماايحتااج توقيعي عااجبني خخخخخخ
لكن خيووه بطلب منك طلب
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
تعلميني كيف يسوو تواااقيع خخخخخ

----------


## ḀἡǥəĽ

*هلآ كبرياا ء !!*

*اناا طبعـآ يـآية في الموضــوع عشـآن اطلب طلب وانتي اتعرفينه* 

*واكيــد مـآبتخيبيــن آمــلي* 

*ممكن توقيــع يكــون هــآدئ بـس مكتووب علييييه اسمي !!*

*تحيـآتــي لـــج .**.*

 :bigsmile:

----------


## اسيرة شوق

اللللله مرررره حلوو التوقيع كبريااء

يجننن

تسلم دياتك المبدعه

ماعدمنا جديد أبـداااعك

شكراا

----------


## كبرياء

> يعطيكى الف عافية أختى على التواقيع الى تجنن 
> 
> واحنا ما النا توقيع ههههههه
> 
> خالص ودى ..~



مرآإأحـب ..[
لآ ولوو لكـ تووقيع إأخوي ..  :embarrest: 
هههه وصلت الـ 500 مع اني نويت أسوي لك قبل <~ بلآ كثرة حكي
إأتمنى يع ـجبكـ .. 
تفضل ..{




حيـآإأكـ ..}
سي يوو ..!

----------


## كبرياء

> هاآاي بصراااحه التواقيع كلها جووووناااان 
> اني ودي اطلب توقيع بس ماايحتااج توقيعي عااجبني خخخخخخ
> لكن خيووه بطلب منك طلب
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...



 
ههههههههه يـآهلآ وغلآ ..}
لعنونكم حـآضرره إأنـآ .. 
إأن شآلله قررريب ...!
أنزل موضوع وأررسل لك دعوه <  :toung: 
حيآإأكـ .. 
سي يوو..ّ!

----------


## كبرياء

> *هلآ كبرياا ء !!*
> 
> *اناا طبعـآ يـآية في الموضــوع عشـآن اطلب طلب وانتي اتعرفينه*  
> *واكيــد مـآبتخيبيــن آمــلي*  
> *ممكن توقيــع يكــون هــآدئ بـس مكتووب علييييه اسمي !!* 
> *تحيـآتــي لـــج .**.*



 

 :embarrest:  ودي ..}
بس رآجـعي القوآنين بأول صفحه ..}
حيآك ..!

----------


## كبرياء

> اللللله مرررره حلوو التوقيع كبريااء
> 
> يجننن
> 
> تسلم دياتك المبدعه
> 
> ماعدمنا جديد أبـداااعك
> 
> شكراا



 
يـآهلآ وغلآ ..}
عـوآإأفـي عليكـ ..!
حيإأكـ ..{

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

اخيـــــــــــراً .. جيت .. :bigsmile: 
توي اشوف الموضوع  :embarrest: 
ابي توقيع يفرفح القلب منور بشوش  الوانه زاهيه 
وخلي كل شي على ذوقك لاني واثقه من ذوقك الراقي  :cool: 
وتحيـــــــاتي ^^

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

بسمه تعالي..!

دائما مبدعه غاليتي .

::

اذا امكن وعندش مجال ابي توقيع من تحت دياتك الحلوهـ,,,

يكون حلوو لونه بنفسج اهم شي وفبه كلام حزين ..

موفقه بحق محمد وال محمد

...

----------


## كبرياء

> اخيـــــــــــراً .. جيت ..
> توي اشوف الموضوع 
> ابي توقيع يفرفح القلب منور بشوش الوانه زاهيه 
> وخلي كل شي على ذوقك لاني واثقه من ذوقك الراقي 
> وتحيـــــــاتي ^^



 

يـآإأهلآ وغلآإ ...}




إأتمنى يعجبكـ ..{
سي يوو ..!

----------


## كبرياء

> بسمه تعالي..!
> 
> دائما مبدعه غاليتي .
> 
> ::
> 
> اذا امكن وعندش مجال ابي توقيع من تحت دياتك الحلوهـ,,,
> 
> يكون حلوو لونه بنفسج اهم شي وفبه كلام حزين ..
> ...



 

تفضلي ..{




إأن شآلله يعجبك ..}
حيـآإأكـ ..!

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

> تفضلي ..{
> 
> 
> 
> 
> إأن شآلله يعجبك ..}
> حيـآإأكـ ..!



وآآآو قليله عليه ..!

ماشاء الله عليكِ اختي أكيد عجبني موت مرهـ نعوم ..

::

تسلم دياتك غاليتي ..
وربي يوفقك بكل خير ان شاء الله
موفقينـ

,,,

----------


## كبرياء

> وآآآو قليله عليه ..!
> 
> ماشاء الله عليكِ اختي أكيد عجبني موت مرهـ نعوم ..
> 
> ::
> 
> تسلم دياتك غاليتي ..
> وربي يوفقك بكل خير ان شاء الله
> موفقينـ
> ...



 

يـآهلآ وغلآ ..}!~
تسسلمين على التوآجد الحلوؤ .. 
ع ـوآفي ع ـليك ..!!
سي يوو ..}!~

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

> يـآإأهلآ وغلآإ ...}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> إأتمنى يعجبكـ ..{
> سي يوو ..!



 روعــه .. حلـــــــ,و
اما الكلام ينطبق علــي تمااام  :cool: 
بس الوانه شوي غاتمه  :embarrest: 
وممكن صورة رمزيه اذا مافيهاش كلافه  :toung: 
تحيـــاتي

----------


## كبرياء

> روعــه .. حلـــــــ,و
> اما الكلام ينطبق علــي تمااام 
> بس الوانه شوي غاتمه 
> وممكن صورة رمزيه اذا مافيهاش كلافه 
> تحيـــاتي



ألألوآن مـآ أقـدر أعدلهـآ  :embarrest: 
لآن مآحفظت العمل ..]
صوره رمزيه ع عيني ورآسي ..{



حيـآإأكـ ..{
سي يوو ..!

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلمـــــــو

----------


## كبرياء

> يسلمـــــــو



 


ربي يسلمك حيـآإأإكـ ..}

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

مرحبآآآآآ ...}
 كبرياء..!}~ ابي توقيع للعيد
            ومتحرك 
           ومعآآآآه صورة رمزيهـ
                تحيااااتي... مجنونة وحلوة~~~

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

خيتوووو نسيت اقووولك 
   ابي معاآآآه اسمي.. ~مجنونة وحلووة~

----------


## كبرياء

> خيتوووو نسيت اقووولك 
> ابي معاآآآه اسمي.. ~مجنونة وحلووة~



 
أوصلي للـ 500 ومـآلك إلآ طيبة الخـآطر  :amuse:  ..}

----------


## مضراوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
خيتو ابي توقيع على ذوقش 
ابي فيه خامات وحركات وصوره رمزيه 
والالوان على كيفش ويكون متحرك اذا ما عليش امر 
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

موضوع مرة كيووت كبرياء يالغلاا
طبعا اني مااقدر اطلب توقيع رح استنى 
الى المشاركة ال 500 برغم مرة نفسي
يسلموو غلااي
تحيااتي وردة

----------


## كبرياء

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> وعليكم السلآم والرحمه 
> خيتو ابي توقيع على ذوقش 
> ابي فيه خامات وحركات وصوره رمزيه 
> والالوان على كيفش ويكون متحرك اذا ما عليش امر 
> يعطيك العافيه



 
يـآهلآ وآلله أخوي ..}
المعذرة ع القصور والتأخير .. 
تفضل وأن شآلله يعجبك .. 






والصوره الرمزيه ..}




حيـآك ..}
سلآم ..!

----------


## كبرياء

> موضوع مرة كيووت كبرياء يالغلاا
> طبعا اني مااقدر اطلب توقيع رح استنى 
> الى المشاركة ال 500 برغم مرة نفسي
> يسلموو غلااي
> تحيااتي وردة



 

أنتظرك ..  :amuse: 
حيـآإك ..!

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*أنا أنا أنا << في مدرسة >> كف*
*تدري ام الكوك*
*هذه اول مرة اطلع في عدد مشاركاتي لووووووول*
*ايه ادري اراجع القوانين*
*واوصل الـ 500 وارجع*
*<< نو واسطات ونو شيء خخخخخ* 
*بس رهيييييييبة بجد التواقيع مبددددددعه* 
*كبرياء*
*موفقة* 
*دموعهـ*

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

خيتوووو كبرياااااء ممكن توقيع منك حلووو
                     ومعااه صووره رمزيه
              وابغااه متحرك ونعوووووووم
                         وفيه اسمي..
                       تحياتي..: مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*أنــــــــــــــــا وصلت << حلفي*
*وصلت مشاركاتي لـ 500<< مبرووك*
*وجيت* 
*احم احم*
*اسلم على ام الكوك<< كف*
*شخبارك كبرياء المستحيل؟!*
*ان شاء الله تمام*
*شخبار الفوتوو*
*اسمه يصررخ دموووووووووع << كف*
*:d*
*احم احم احمااات*
*:p*
*شرايك يعني* 
*انا قلت شرايك*
*تسوي لي توقيع كذا*
*جميل وحلوو*
*وينقط عسل*
*زيك*
*اذا فاضية*
*وماعندك شيء*
*احم*
*عادي شهر شهرين*
*نهاية الدراسة << بمناسبة النجاح والتخرج* 
*او استني بعد يقبلوني في الجامعه << مرة وحدة* 
*كلوو واحد* 
*اهم شيء من تحت دياتك اللي بيجننو*
*انتظر كبريائي*

*اللهـ يعطيك الف الف الف عافية*

*دموعهـ*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

بصراحه توني أشوف هالموضوع
يعطيش العافيه
تسلم إيدش
وعساش عالقوه
وعليهم بالعافيه جميع

----------


## كبرياء

مرآإحـب ..~


دموع تسلمين والله ع الإطرآء الحلو ..
مـآ أنحرم منكـ ..
توقيعك وصل .. 
بس بصرآحه هالمره مو من تصميمي <~ أحلى منه برآيي .. 
أن شآلله يعجبكـ .. 
تفضلي ..}






سلأإأم ..}~!

----------


## كبرياء

مجنونه وحلوه ..}
حيـآإك .. 
نفس الشي مو تصميمي توقيعكـ <~ لآن مزآجي ضآرب
فخليت غيري يسويه ... 
تفضلي ..}




حيـآإأكـ ..}~!

----------


## كبرياء

حسسـ‘ـأسه بزيآده ..}
حضور حلوو .!
مـآإننحرم ..}~

----------


## كبرياء

سلأمـ ... 
لكل من مر من هنآ .. 
رآق له تصميمي وشجعني على الاأستمرآر .. 
من كل قلبي أشكركم .. 
سيتمـ أغلآق الموضوع .. 
فظروف درآستي لآ تسمح بالطلبآت .. 
بس رآح يفتح بأقرب وقتـ .. 
أشكر ثقتكم بي .. 
^_^ سلآم .. 


[ أي عضو عنده تعليق على توقيعه أو طلب تعديل يرآسلني بتقييم أو رساله زوآر ] .. 
وأعذرو عدم مقدرتي على الموآضيع الخـآرجيه للطلبآت ..~

سلآإم ..!

----------

